# boulogne quayside



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi folks
has anyone over nighted on the quayside recently as when we were there in the summer there was a sign saying that mh s were not allowed.
i wondered if this was just a seasonal thing as i am looking to overnight somewhere in december on the way back from brugge. i dont fancy the port at calais or the aire but might consider cite europe as we will need a handy restaurant/bar for our last night and we really used to enjoy boulogne.
ta 
geordie


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry posted in the wrong section :roll: to much of the rapidly running out red wine


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Geordie! 

What the hell are you doing supping red wine? Have you run out of Newcastle Brown? I'm shocked!

Apart from anything else, I know nowt about stop-overs near Boulogne. But this post will bump yours up!

Good luck!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> hi folks
> has anyone over nighted on the quayside recently as when we were there in the summer there was a sign saying that mh s were not allowed.
> i wondered if this was just a seasonal thing as i am looking to overnight somewhere in december on the way back from brugge. i dont fancy the port at calais or the aire but might consider cite europe as we will need a handy restaurant/bar for our last night and we really used to enjoy boulogne.
> ta
> geordie


Hi Geordie,

I have just recently learned on this forum, that there are only four MH slots at the Boulogne Aire, although there were plenty more than four MH's parked up, when we were there.
Have you thought about the large car/lorry park at Boulevard de La Resistance, close to Calais town centre. It is on the opposite side of the yacht basin to the Calais Aire. We along with many others have stopped overnight, and dined in a restuarant close by.
Re the lorries, there aren't usually many through the week, but come Saturday night, it does get busy due to the French ban on HGV's on the roads on Sundays, except for perisheable goods.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> > hi folks
> ...


Hi Jock I think you may find that M/h's are being moved on from there as well.Something about too many "Brits" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Calais Aire is fine but if you really dont want to use it you can try le treport aire also in Bolougne , pretty quiet but not much to see


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This must be new as we used Boulogne last year.

Mind you off season you can usually get away with it.

Cite Europe when I asked said they closed the gates around 11 pm but maybe that has changed.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sersol said:


> Hi Jock I think you may find that M/h's are being moved on from there as well.Something about too many "Brits" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


Hi Gary,

That does surprise me, as when we've stopped over, there have hardly been any Brits. 8O

How's things Gary?

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Jock, that's what surprised me at the camp sites/Aires we stopped at, how spars the Brit's were, a very rough estimate on most of the sites was 80% German 10% Netherlands 10% others.
We did not get any further than La Manga, may be they were all further south, this was mid Sep. to the back end of Oct.

Charlie

Geordie, sorry for going off topic, I know a free Aire at Rue du port, Graveline, Nr Dunkirk if any good, pm me for long/lat


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

zulurita said:


> This must be new as we used Boulogne last year.
> 
> Mind you off season you can usually get away with it.
> 
> Cite Europe when I asked said they closed the gates around 11 pm but maybe that has changed.


The new MH parking at Cite Europe is open all night and they are ok about overnighting.
Used it twice now, last time was 1st Nov.
Gerry


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

GerryD said:


> The new MH parking at Cite Europe is open all night and they are ok about overnighting.
> Used it twice now, last time was 1st Nov.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry,

Is that on the left, just before the coach park, (shops on the right), or is it near the HGV park?

Jock.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is the one on the left just before the coach park.
We parked there while we shopped.

By the way does anyone know the height of the peculiar ornamental arch over the entrance to the fuel station there?

There are no signs indicating the height.

It looked a bit too low for MHs so we chickened out!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> It is the one on the left just before the coach park.
> We parked there while we shopped.
> 
> By the way does anyone know the height of the peculiar ornamental arch over the entrance to the fuel station there?
> ...


Thanks for that Pippin.

Re the petrol station, we don't remember seeing the ornamental arch, but we approached the petrol station from the HGV park, easy peasy.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Cite brilliant. Arrive late, shop and eat! Stock up for Germany with red wine! Dead quiet. Free.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for the reply's folks
any chance of some directions to the fuel station at cite europe


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*boulogne parling*

hi geordie
The parking is reserved for coaches now ,but there are still a few spaces near the beach end and next to the chip /frite vans. Up until yesterday there was a live streaming webcam on the jetty and you could see how many camping cars were parked up along with the now static speed ferry one on the other side.
regards terry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> thanks for the reply's folks
> any chance of some directions to the fuel station at cite europe


I never get on with textual, descriptive directions (you know the female variety along the lines of "turn left at Sainsbury's but if you see Tescos you've gone wrong". Either give me co-ordinates, compass bearing and direction, or maps.

So:
Motorhome parking at Cite Europe here:
> Cite Europe MH parking <

The fuel stop at Cite Europe I've always used is here:
> Cite Europe Fuel <

At least it is an unambiguous Aunt Sally for which others can offer an alternative.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> thanks for the reply's folks
> any chance of some directions to the fuel station at cite europe


Try here Geordie.

Lorry Park to petrol Station

Dave, I have just spent ages trying to do something that you probably did in seconds. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> hi folks
> has anyone over nighted on the quayside recently as when we were there in the summer there was a sign saying that mh s were not allowed.
> i wondered if this was just a seasonal thing as i am looking to overnight somewhere in december on the way back from brugge. i dont fancy the port at calais or the aire but might consider cite europe as we will need a handy restaurant/bar for our last night and we really used to enjoy boulogne.
> ta
> geordie


We stay there often and yes, it has changed a bit. There are now only about 4 places for motorhomes, clearly marked at the town end of the coach bays. However, we have been told that you can stay overnight in the coach bays as long as you have left by 9am. We have done this and seen others doing it and never a problem!


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*webcam now live again boulogne port*

Hi all
The webcam has been fixed at boulogne. Not many camping cars parked up at this time of year.
regars terry


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

*boulogne Quayside*

Went for weekend on 5th December. Bolougne had a festival for Christmas with fireworks. There were about 3 motorhomes on quayside but we decided not to as permament signs quite clearly said motorhomes were forbidden - interdit. Didn't want to risk it, so stayed at le Portel. Which we enjoyed as it was only a short walk into town and a lovely restaurant. Also in morning lovely walk to cliffs and beautiful views. All free including electricity.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Last summer we got lost looking for a France Passion and found a very large carpark with spaces for Motorhomes at Cap Gris Nez. it was being built & there was 4 MHs staying the night. Good sea views and walks. The place is worth visiting anyway . Also there is an Aire in the village with a small hotel and good food. We walked down to the hotel and watched the surfers.. Otherwise stay at Cite Europe and fill up with booze, although L'Clerc in Boulogne is cheaper.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

impala666 said:


> Last summer we got lost looking for a France Passion and found a very large carpark with spaces for Motorhomes at Cap Gris Nez. it was being built & there was 4 MHs staying the night. Good sea views and walks. The place is worth visiting anyway . Also there is an Aire in the village with a small hotel and good food. We walked down to the hotel and watched the surfers.. Otherwise stay at Cite Europe and fill up with booze, although L'Clerc in Boulogne is cheaper.


Hi Impala666,

If it is the France passion site we came across in the immediate vicinity, then be assured, you didn't miss much. :wink: It was inside a courtyard at the rear of a craft and delicatessen type outlet, with large dollops of dog poo everywhere. It was at the junction, of the road that leads to Cap Gris Nez, past a wartime museum inside a Batterie TODT. 
http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo29/jockandrita/WarMuseumatAudinghen2.jpg

http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo29/jockandrita/JohnRitaatAudinghen-1.jpg

We overnighted at the museum car park, had a shower using a token in the campsite opposite, and had a drink in the very busy restaurant next to the museum. We didn't realise that we could have gone right down to the car park you mention.................until we observed several coaches coming up from it. :roll: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I remember another MHF member stating that he parked at boulogne and parked outside the 4 alloted camping car slots and got a ticket sometime last year. there are 4 slots alloted for CCs but many more spaced of an equivalant size but these are for buses, vans etc.

So i supose it all depends on how the traffic warden felt that morning.. Thats if they have le traffic wardens in france.

Phill


----------

